# My Mini Fridge



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

*My Mini Fridge - Now, My Product Colection*

I am a bit bored so here's a picture of my new, free, mini fridge :










It's still in the front room at the moment, staring me in the face, hopefully on its way into the garage tommorrow - if the weather is nice and my daughter is happy playing in the garden for a while 

I wouldn't have bothered but as it was free and fits my wax's / polish's perfectly it might as well get put to use - at least it will keep a constant year round temp and should stop heat degradation and freezing 

WD


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

A free mini fridge is always good.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

soon you'll need a bigger fridge fella, its addictive :lol:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Mr Face said:


> soon you'll need a bigger fridge fella, its addictive :lol:


Haha very true, something like this should suffice


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

I am no wax whore !!! And I have plenty shelve space for my other gear, although that's all in the dining room at the moment ... 

I know how it goes and I am in control, my start date on Autopia is 04  I thought some of the older packaging designs might have given it away 

The rest of the stuff is going on here :



















1" box section powder coated frames, adjustable feet, stainless fittings, 25mm oiled oak shelves, 35mm oiled oak work top.

Fridge, air compressor, jetwash and 'really useful' detailing boxes on the bottom shelf. Transformer, lighting, bulk products and spray bottles on the top shelf. Tool boxes on the work bench. Buckets and pressure sprayer on the floor 

I do admit to buying a few new bits lately but only because of a new black car ...

WD


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

I too wasnt a wax whore once 

but now dementia has taken hold completely :lol:


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

why keep wax ect in a fridge ??


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Bowden769 said:


> why keep wax ect in a fridge ??


+1 :tumbleweed:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Bowden769 said:


> why keep wax ect in a fridge ??


You don't have to, just on the odd occasion that the weather is tropical it can affect wax.

Especially if in a shed which is in full sun or a rather toasty garage. I don't keep mine in a fridge but plenety people do especially overseas.


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

oh rite 

wish we had nice weather


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice collection mate.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Bowden769 said:


> oh rite
> 
> wish we had nice weather


I could keep mine outside in Scotland just as effective ! :thumb:


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

A) To stop it freezing (uninsulated / unheated detached garage)
B) To stop it melting.
C) It was free.
D) It actually saves me space (footprint) rather than having the stuff self standing.
E) It will double up as a beer chiller for BBQ's !

The fridge will be set to the warmest setting for the wax 😃

I have edited the pictures to replace them with non iPhone versions and edited the title as this is going to turn into a product collection thread, so, here goes ...

The contents of the fridge :










The products for the shelf :










No titles required :





































Any questions / comments ? Just shout up 😃

More to come, forgot how much stuff I have until I started transferring it from the shed ...

WD 😃


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

Some wash gear now 

CG buckets and modified grit guard (See here :http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=254879&highlight=Grit+guard)










Full of APC at the moment for cleaning the garden toys :










It's the chemical resistant one so as I have new diamond turned wheels and the gf has fresh coated white wheels, I guess it will be full of a red berry soon ...

Q washers 15M hose, AB HD gun, car and underbody nozzles :










More to come ... 

WD


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

The obligatory MF picture :










My polishing pads :










Everything is stored in 'really useful box's' - they are nice quality, stack well and have straight internal walls i.e. no stupid profiles making it difficult to arrange stuff :










Wash mitts (new ones coming soon. They grey one got the collar ripped and I have decided I don't like mitts with thumbs) :










Yes, they are stored outside (see here : http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3385539#post3385539)

WD


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

Random stuff for using up, some of this stuff was the first products I bought in 2004, clear coat body scrub, do megs even make that anymore ?










WD


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great collections


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

New mitts for a new car :










Zymol and zip wax from the Halfords BOGOF - zip for the wheels and the GF's car. The zip was half price and still BOGOF 

New hose - only needed to get to the front corner of the garden, I had cut to many bits off the old one over the years 

Some other stuff from my M3 days, found clearing the shed out :










WD


----------



## srobrien (Feb 17, 2009)

Great collection, I have that powerwasher and its awesome. Can I ask where you got the underbody nozzle? I was looking for an undercar spray trolley similar to this








for the nilfisk but they dont seem to make them.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

What hose gun is that pictured with your grit guard and buckets>

Look nice - I want one!

Thanks


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

srobrien said:


> Great collection, I have that powerwasher and its awesome. Can I ask where you got the underbody nozzle? I was looking for an undercar spray trolley similar to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks interesting :thumb: but it wouldn't work well on my drive, it's cobbles ...










I got the under chassis nozzle from clean store with the jet wash in a bundle, they are cheap from Argos though :

http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/7171327.htm?CMPID=GS001&_$ja=tsid:11527%7Ccc:%7Cprd:7171327%7Ccat:garden+and+diy+%2F+garden+%2F+pressure+washers+%2F+pressure+washer+accessories+%2F&sa=X&ei=ywWPT7iWHaO-0QWsg8H4DA&ved=0CGIQgwgwAQ

They are really good and quite powerful - puts a lot of sideways force on the lance when it's on  it's a similar shape fan to nilfisks car nozzel. It's also really good for roofs and doing the sides of the car in restricted places :thumb:

WD


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

SKY said:


> What hose gun is that pictured with your grit guard and buckets>
> 
> Look nice - I want one!
> 
> Thanks


Yes, it is nice, it's gardenia (if that's how you spell it !), it's good and well made compared to the hozelock stuff.

It's quite heavy, the hose connection is ano alloy and the other metal bits are stainless steel.

It's adjustable spray patern AND flow so it can be used for sheeting water off after washing.

I picked it up in a sale ages ago but hadn't used it much as even on full flow, it's not as powerful as the hozelock equivalent.

It's made a reappearance recently as I now have a jetwash so the pressure is not as important as it was before - its now actually quite suited to normal washing.

The plastic hozelock got shoved under the arches etc - no need for that anymore :thumb:

WD


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

Last few bits coming together now 

Step stool (I now have a crossover / suv or whatever they are called) for cleaning the roof. Off a link from here :










I drilled a few holes to stop the storage compartment filling up with rain :










I had a trip to my graphics man :










The dodo dropped some juice off :










A few more bits, brush and NXT top up from adverts on here :










I needed a deeper box to suit my shelve configuration, luckily staples have almost the full range of the existing type I have :










I picked this up just in case the hose ban finds its way here, I already have two butts installed :










Coming together nicely now :










Just got to move my normal tools in now, put up the oil shelf, mount the extinguishers and the paper dispenser 

When I get some stainless I will panel the right end of the framework so I can mount my wash mitts and brushes etc 

WD


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Bowden769 said:


> oh rite
> 
> wish we had nice weather


Whats nice weather???


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

Got the water filter ready - Pictures of the parts required (for how I wanted to connect it) :










And assembled :










Just to give some idea of the size of the thing - internal filter v standard coke can :










Hose pipe ban ? Bring it on ... :thumb:

I am going to mount this slung under the step stool shown above 

WD


----------

